# husqvarna 1827ext won't start



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

is anyone familiar with a 1827exlt? it won't start. I have never seen an engine like this before. I can't even figure out how to get the spark plug out. there is a cover on the side that I would guess is the carburetor, when I take it off it looks like engine valves and lifters. I got this this spring and it ran when I unloaded it. it looks brand new, thanks. Also can I post pictures to my posts?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Not familiar with that model, to post pics you need to post in 10 different threads and it will allow the pics.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you are taking a cover off that exposes valves and lifters or anything that looks like it........you are looking in the wrong spot ! sounds like a ss machine?, so you may have to remove the big shroud to expose the spark plug , carb etc.


----------



## man114 (Nov 25, 2013)

The plastic shroud behind the thing you took off (valve cover) has the carb behind it. There is a primer bulb on the shroud. The spark plug should be slightly above the valve cover.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

O.P.... I suggest you stop now and take your machine to a dealer, or someone else familiar with small engines. If you don't know the difference between a valve cover and a carburetor chances are you'll do more damage than good in the end. For instance, if you left gas in the carburetor all summer likely it's gone bad and plugged it up, and overhauling that may be beyond your present scope of experience.

We're here to help but without some basic knowledge on your part it's real hard for us to see you through unexplored territory, especially from so far away.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Seems like it is more like one of this than a SS










This may help


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is a video for an LCT:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

The service manual for the LCT 414CC and the owners manual for your 1827ext are available on the web. The troubleshooting guides are very helpful also. Get that bad boy running ASAP so you can post pics,(when you can) of it running and throwing snow a mile.


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm with Yanmar, he might be better off paying to have it fixed.


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

it is a lct engine, but not like the one in the video


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

got it running! wire brushed spark plug and a squirt of starting fluid. pain in the butt to get to. put seafoam in the gas. just need to get used to hydrostatic drive and tracks.


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

3 more posts and I can post pics


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

2 more


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

1 more


----------



## ted11 (Dec 11, 2016)

got it


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe you can post pics right from the first post. I've seen it done. What you can not post is links.
You can also PM now from the first post.
(Unless I'm wrong....:facepalm_zpsdj194qh)


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well Good, glad you figured it out. :yahoo:


----------

